# Seventh-Day Adventist



## jenson75 (Mar 8, 2006)

d


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 8, 2006)

This is probably the best and most balanced analysis of the SDA's. 
http://www.apologeticsindex.org/s18.html

There are certainly SDAs that are Christians however they certainly drift from orthodoxy in places. Those who believe that Ellen G. White was a true prophetess and an infallible interpreter of the bible are out to lunch.

Hey, on a slightly related note, your signature is lacking in orthodoxy. You should correct that.


----------



## dswatts (Mar 8, 2006)

I agree with Bob. I believe that for the most part, they are brothers/sisters in Christ. Doctrinally, they are off balance on a few points.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 8, 2006)

they are bordering on the cultic. they even prescribe vegetarianism for their congregants.


----------



## dswatts (Mar 8, 2006)

while I think many would call them 'legalistic', I don't believe you can, with Christian charity, call them 'cultic'.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 8, 2006)

SDA is really a tough question. I lived for several years with SDA guys in a dorm while i was in the Army (long story) and was deeply effected by them. A lot of the discussion about their orthodoxy has to revolve around how they accept the writings of H.G.White. If she was a prophet and wrote inspired and authoritatively or whether she was just a very blessed writer and wrote good edifying things. You can take either view and be a good SDA. Those that take the later appear to be on this side of the orthodox boundary and those that take the former on the outside.

but that is just my personal opinion based on a few years of contact with the movement. i personally do not put them into the same category as Mormons, JW's. nor even in the same category as RC's. who seem to be mostly on the outside of the boundary. It is as if the SDA equally straddle that line, if that makes sense.

continuing revelation is important enough of a doctrine to make it part of the boundary tests, i think. too much error has historically been introduced by new prophets shouting "thus saith the Lord" to give them the boot and with them safely outside the church reconsider their theology and its particulars. seems like the wise and safe thing to do.

In my humble opinion, the really interesting thing about SDA is to carefully compare them with LDS and how claims of orthodoxy and evolving theology can move a group either closer towards orthodoxy or closer towards acceptance as orthodox, two very different things.



[Edited on 3-8-2006 by rmwilliamsjr]


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 8, 2006)

They push vegetarianism not explicitly for religious reasons but for health reasons. They hold pretty much to the OT dietary laws which they believe God gave for health reasons. They don't demand you hold to it but you will feel funny at their potlucks eating a ham sandwich.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 8, 2006)

The article below references the views of Walter Martin and John Whitcomb, Jr., the former holding that SDA is within the bounds of orthodoxy and the latter holding that it is not. 

Seventh Day Adventism -- Orthodox or Cult?


----------



## Peter (Mar 8, 2006)

Of course the major errors of SDAism is (1) they don't believe in the change of the Sabbath to the first day of the week, following Christ's resurrection, His example and the example of the Apostles and (2) that Ellen White was a prophetess that received direction revelation.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> They don't demand you hold to it but you will feel funny at their potlucks eating a ham sandwich.


I'm skeptical of any religious order that tries to micro manage me, especially in the areas of food.

They reason why I say that they border on the cultic is that they are very emphatic and vociferous concerning sabbath keeping. I read Ellen G. White's work "The Great Controversy", and it was ridiculous how she labelled the Mark of the Beast being Sunday Worshipping.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 8, 2006)

That is true Keon but the SDAs are split on recognizing EG White as a prophetess. Many SDAs are quite aware of those things that make them look like they are outside the evangelical community and are trying to leave those things behind. 

On a website where going out to eat, watching football or tv on the Lord's Day is anathema to many I wouild be slow to say that emphatic and vociferous sabbath keeping is suggestive of a cult.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 8, 2006)

From my understanding and I can be corrected if I am wrong;
They hold to a strange believe concerning the current work of Christ something about their doctrine of Executionary judgment.

Does anyone on here know what I am talking about?

I did have a good friend the was SDA and he strongly believed that worship on Sundays was the mark of the beast. I will have to do my research to answer the question concerning if they a cult or not. I understand that they do hold to the Diety of Christ. I really do think that this is a great topic because of the obvious lack in our understanding concerning the SDA church.

Anyway, I really do believe that that they are a rather odd group to say the least.

In Christ

[Edited on 3-8-2006 by MeanieCalvinist]

[Edited on 3-8-2006 by MeanieCalvinist]


----------



## turmeric (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MeanieCalvinist_
> From my understanding and I can be corrected if I am wrong;
> They hold to a strange believe concerning the current work of Christ something about their doctrine of Executionary judgment.
> 
> Does anyone on here know what I am talking about?



Yes, it's called the investigtive judgment, and it came about this way. After the date set in the 1840's by the Millerites when Christ was supposed to come back and He didn't, an explanation was needed for this which would allow these congregations to stay together. The idea had been that, per the Book of Daniel Christ was coming back to "cleanse the Temple" which they took to mean, the earth.

They decided that Christ had entered the Temple on the appointed date, and was now doing an investigation into those whom He had redeemed, to decide if He would indeed cover their sins with His blood. This attempt to rescue a failed movement has led to what I consider hyper-Arminianism and legalism.


----------



## Mike (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm suprized their Annihilationism hasn't been brought up, or White's Christological views (which are essential Nestorian).


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by MeanieCalvinist_
> ...



Yes that is it, "Investigative judgment." I believe that this teaching alone should be cause for major concern. It clearly puts what was accomplished on the cross into question (Col 2:13-14). 
If someone actually holds to this teaching then I think they deny the diety of Christ.
Now, I know this is a strong statement but the implications of such thoughts concerning our Lord can only lead to me to believe that.

what say you??

In Christ,

MeanieCalvinist


----------

